# For the 'book smart' or literate among you, here is 1941 Schwinn that is....well.........Red.



## bobcycles (Sep 1, 2020)

Fun Build from correct and all original parts restore of prewar Schwinn BA 607 for a 
fellow collector in So Cal.   Parts came from a variety of bikes and sources, 
from swap meets to online purchases....all to combine in the recipe that
fit the bill for this restoration.  2 Tone red with gold pinstripes was an 
optional combination offered for 'slight extra charge' you just don't see
too often, with the reverse color fenders.
Enjoy!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 1, 2020)

Supercalafragilisticexpialadocious!


----------



## deepsouth (Sep 1, 2020)

Way cool Bob!!! Another great color combo.


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 1, 2020)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 1, 2020)

Loving that color combo!


----------



## vincev (Sep 1, 2020)

SWEET !


----------



## SKPC (Sep 1, 2020)

No scratches allowed!  Great lookin ride!


----------



## biker (Sep 1, 2020)

Someone should put together an online catalog of all the bikes Bob has fully restored. It would be a good read to see as his work is perfect and the colors wow.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 1, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Supercalafragilisticexpialadocious!



What he said


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2020)

This deserves more than just a thumbs up--Stunning Bob! V/r Shawn


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 2, 2020)

Seems like a one-of-a-kind ride.


----------



## all riders (Sep 2, 2020)

Rim-shot for the title, please!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 2, 2020)

AMAZING!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Sep 2, 2020)

A sophisticated ride, and beautiful to the eye. I had to go back and look twice at all of the photos Bob!


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 2, 2020)

Bob, nice work!  Beautiful bike.  I am liking restored bikes more all the time.  Great color combination!


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 2, 2020)

1817cent said:


> Bob, nice work!  Beautiful bike.  I am liking restored bikes more all the time.  Great color combination!




Props to all of you who make the effort to transform otherwise housepainted, rusted,
all but forgotten parts into 'like new' time traveler show room examples.  Avoid keeping
track of the time and effort it takes to accomplish the goals...or .....well... !
While nothing compares to nice original survivors.... I love studying the craftsmanship
and efforts I see at shows like Anne Arbor in the 'restored' pen.  true eye candy


----------



## 39zep (Sep 2, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Supercalafragilisticexpialadocious!




I think you meant to say...
SupercalafragilisticexpialadociousFAKE!


July 1, 2020  You posted...

"Yeah, my feeling with most of the really desirable bikes, is that if it’s be redone/repainted/restored, *then, it’s a fake bike."*


With all due respect to Bob's post and he and I have talked about your post.
I'm really struggling with why you felt the need to throw this segment of the bike community under the bus.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 2, 2020)

Hey, it’s only original once.



If it’s been redone, it might look better to some people, but it’s no longer original.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 2, 2020)

Three mid 30’s Schwinn Aerocycles.
Two are real, one is a fake.
Which one do you think is the fake bike?
The one that’s been redone of course.



If it’s original, it’s unquestionable.
If it’s been redone, then where did all the parts come from?
That isn’t to say, that they aren’t all fabulous bikes, it just begs the question as to what parts were fabricated to complete such a rare bike?


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 2, 2020)

that''s pretty much where I draw the distinction.... restored with original parts, which is what I try my best to do, and 
disclosing what is reproduction or "fake".  The problem with restored bikes is the _sometimes_ shady lack of disclosure that occurs
and especially over time and the changing of hands of bikes.
I think I would always choose a nice unrestored bike over a restored bike... but then...a restored bike over a beat, rusted or 
painted over to obllivion 'barely survivor' bike.
There are indeed 'fake' restored bikes out there, where the most valueable or an extremely 'signature' part/component etc is repop.
As long as the history of those bikes is honestly preserved, then future buyers are in good shape making a buying decision.
Sadly and my biggest beef with reproduction parts etc. is the whole "I dunno" factor or the classic shrug, as time marches on, memories get
foggy and stories morph from factual to who knows what's what buyer beware.
It may look tedious and overblown when I advertise a restored bike with a litany of details, but in the end
hopefully piece of mind and most questions answered...
There are beautiful looking restored bikes out there that are indeed fakes, just as there are totally correct
original parts restored bikes that are..... if done to expected levels, beautiful restored bikes.

I love restored bikes, but when people ask if I own any, the answer is no.  Basically because I'm pretty damn clumsy and hard on things....
and would hate to scratch or damage something that needs to be pampered.  I guess maybe if I had a big enough living space
where a bike could be displayed like art or something hung on a wall or from a beamed ceiling?  as I've seen tastefully done in some homes, I'd probably own one.

Back to the topic...I would not label authentic / orig parts quality executed restorations as fakes....but the fakes do exist thanks to the repro market...The ol'
Schwinn Phantom would probably rank in the Top Spot for highest % of 'faked' bikes.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 2, 2020)

fake also applies to "faux" bikes.... maybe the most egregious offenders... Weeee!! gonna "FOOL" people!!!


----------



## sarmisluters (Sep 2, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> fake also applies to "faux" bikes.... maybe the most egregious offenders... Weeee!! gonna "FOOL" people!!!




Bob, 
The Faux patina bikes aren’t trying to fool anyone. 
Many people do not want a brand new looking freshly restored “like new” bike and rather have a faux patina bike with chipped and lightly oxidized paint. 
Dave K, Tim B and few others will continue to do their faux patina magic.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 3, 2020)

sarmisluters said:


> Bob,
> The Faux patina bikes aren’t trying to fool anyone.
> Many people do not want a brand new looking freshly restored “like new” bike and rather have a faux patina bike with chipped and lightly oxidized paint.
> Dave K, Tim B and few others will continue to do their faux patina magic.




.....matter of taste purely...I'm not handing down some lofty edict.
I would make exceptions like adding a missing part to a bike and 'faux' some paint to match...  or even 
touching up existing paint in weak spots.... I just think a complete faux job
can end up biting someone in the @ss down the road ...
again, as these bikes change hands,  lines get blurred and stories change etc.
again...just my opinion on the matter.... and a matter of taste with some
forethought added in...

I wish everyone we encountered was a 'full disclosure' sort of soul....I would hope most of us are...
but there are always exceptions.

You also can't predetermine anyones intent as an owner of a faux finish bike... as far as 
fooling or not...?   right?


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 3, 2020)

I wonder how many guys go in the garage and dress there bikes before they ride them?

I ve owned alot of bikes both restored and originsl. I ve had a couple girls friends in my day also, I undress them to ride them but i take take them to Tiffanys, Channel and Neiman Marcus before i show them. Most of the old ones a oxalic acid bath wont do much for, however like a rare headlite if i send her  to Dr. Z and I bring her to the show most of you clowns are drooling while your talking poop about me most generally because only in your dreams would u be man enough to handle a good restore..... every four or five years if your rough you send her back in for some touch up ...... you go right ahead and whip out your big bucks for that rusty crusty saggy cracked tire gf ....... I be inside riding my muli color rebuild and untouched version ......  so when you stop collecting accessories parts and passing them off as something 75 years ago was original then you have the right to bang on the good Dr Z’s like Bob u ted lusher and dave stromberger who have made quite a contribution to the hankerchiefs full of slobber you carry in your useless front pockets next to the marble sized ping pong balls while  your dolling out big bucks to go home and play Barbie in the garage with your knuckle guards on your 38 speedline. Let alone the blessing you have of calling John atkinson or Dan venturi  to order tires so u can ride one of those half a—sed originals in your monthly show and not tell parade or beg him to make fender braces for your 36 commander thats been touched up thinking you be getting the same attention my swimsuit model is. 

I think that the guys who have made it so you can own anything that turns your fancy whether fiberglass silicone or hand pounded medal get a personal apology nextvtime you call them ..... hey jafco i see u in 3 weeks never really been to your shop in 30 years of knowing you but i am really looking forward to it......


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 3, 2020)

Pedals Past said:


> I wonder how many guys go in the garage and dress there bikes before they ride them?
> 
> I ve owned alot of bikes both restored and originsl. I ve had a couple girls friends in my day also, I undress them to ride them but i take take them to Tiffanys, Channel and Neiman Marcus before i show them. Most of the old ones a oxalic acid bath wont do much for, however like a rare headlite if i send her  to Dr. Z and I bring her to the show most of you clowns are drooling while your talking poopoo doodoo about me most generally because only in your dreams would u be man enough to handle a good restore..... every four or five years if your rough you send her back in for some touch up ...... you go right ahead and whip out your big bucks for that rusty crusty saggy cracked tire gf ....... I be inside riding my muli color rebuild and untouched version ......  so when you stop collecting accessories parts and passing them off as something 75 years ago was original then you have the right to bang on the good Dr Z’s like Bob u ted lusher and dave stromberger who have made quite a contribution to the hankerchiefs full of slobber you carry in your useless front pockets next to the marble sized ping pong balls while  your dolling out big bucks to go home and play Barbie in the garage with your knuckle guards on your 38 speedline. Let alone the blessing you have of calling John atkinson or Dan venturi  to order tires so u can ride one of those half a—sed originals in your monthly show and not tell parade or beg him to make fender braces for your 36 commander thats been touched up thinking you be getting the same attention my swimsuit model is.
> 
> I think that the guys who have made it so you can own anything that turns your fancy whether fiberglass silicone or hand pounded medal get a personal apology nextvtime you call them ..... hey jafco i see u in 3 weeks never really been to your shop in 30 years of knowing you but i am really looking forward to it......


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 3, 2020)

I might have slept too long after work i am on a rollllllllllll


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 3, 2020)

Now if we can just distress this a wee bit. Hmmmm...


----------



## 1motime (Sep 3, 2020)

Pedals Past said:


> I might have slept too long after work i am on a rollllllllllll



Enjoy the high!  Sometimes things have to be said!


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 3, 2020)

I dont drink the cabe cops can pull me over and take away my repop reflectors but they wont get much else .......


----------



## 1motime (Sep 3, 2020)

Blind them with the trinkets and enjoy the goodies!


----------



## 39zep (Sep 4, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Three mid 30’s Schwinn Aerocycles.
> Two are real, one is a fake.
> Which one do you think is the fake bike?
> The one that’s been redone of course.
> ...




The fact that you felt it necessary to have your teaching moment just shows how much you don't get the point.  When you imply “every” and attach the word "fake” its disrespectful and tone-deaf to the vast majority of people who have absolute moral and ethical standards when it comes how they represent the discipline of restoring vintage bikes. It was just so unnecessary in the context of that barn find post. It wasn’t like they were slamming the sandblast door and the only way to save the bike was by insulting the integrity of people who do restorations. I just don’t understand the thought process.


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 4, 2020)

Get down Marty i thought i was riding the lone rangers horse on this topic ......


----------



## deepsouth (Sep 5, 2020)

It seems by the logic described if anything that is restored is a "fake", what category does something like this car fall into? " Having set aside an abundance of rare and new old-stock (NOS) parts over the years, he used his stash to rebuild the car over a five-year period. It was a restoration that would garner him the highest awards in the Corvette world, winning NCRS Top Flight, Bloomington Gold, AACA, and achieving Best Post-War American Car at Amelia Island Concours d'Elegance."








You would think the people in the Corvette world, who are as picky as it gets, do not see it as a "fake.


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 5, 2020)

I am unclear anymore who believes or thinks what ...... I got into this because it turned my fancy ....... whats it matter what you like in my opinion for what its worth if you dont like it dont look at it ...... to go marching down the street with a bunch of banners bashing the opposition your basically asking fir a fight .... today it sure seems like that's what is going on in the bike hobby ...... unfortunately for scott who owns it and intended it to become a forum of access to the material its become a contest of intelectual ignorance and at best a opportunity of employment for the participants who really dont want a job unwilling to actually make a social contribution but more like a bunch of caveman that beat their chest and insight a long distance untouchable physical riot by acting like collecting what you like is grounds for breaking down ones integrity. Ok i ask alot for what I have well it's because Thats what you charged me convinced me by  inspiring admiration of the topic of this art, restored, comprised, remade, or original. So yes in reality i am justing giving you back what I got for what I got it for. I dont think I have ever yes ever sold one bike item for or with the intent to make a profit. I just got good sh-tt and u want it back give me what i was willing and if that is an issue keep your da-m mouth shut .... if I was younger and wanted to,  know what I know now about people, business, and government I could fight the fight,  to do something about it .... now I can just try and make it available  once again but my bung hole is puckering up in a protective mode when selling it and I am realizing I have to be happy knowing I bought it cause I yes I liked it ..... and far as I am concerned most of these criticism are as someone once told me a oneway direction of hypocracy ..... stay the heck off my posts either buy it cause its available what you want or keep your mouth shut ..... I know if and when i am trying to apply splinters to your magic hole ...... if you got a  question i put it away until your face to face but be careful


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 5, 2020)

Well, this thread has officially jumped the rails!! Bottom line is this bike, even if gathered from parts over the years now is now amazingly restored! You have to Appreciate all the effort and detail work that goes into restoring one of these. A true piece of nostalgic art!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 5, 2020)

Feels like I never left..This topic is still a thing apparently. Is anyone trying to pass off a faux bike? I mean if you know your stuff, I don’t care how good you are at doing it, you can still tell it’s not original. People add parts, people paint bikes all super shiny, people replace stuff for better stuff yada yada.. at this point in the game one seems to need very deep wallets for anything so the beginning collector ie the people that are going to carry the torch, don’t really have options except for maybe the occasional repop part or whatever... Honestly it’s only like 6 people who set the market value on these things hahaha. But in the end who cares, worry about you and your stuff. If you like it then that’s all that matters right? A tank and rack were added to mine, so I care that it’s not correct from the factory or that I had to use a 1941 stem or one screw is not period correct? Nope, cause it’s mine for me to ride. Could care less as long as it rides straight.  Looks damn cool to me. If things were not such an elitist item then you probably wouldn’t see so many faux jobs but People want the original wear look, they want the dents, rust ect and history on certain items. I see it in vintage clothing and especially with 1930s 40s work wear. Authenticity to its purpose... you do you right? How many b6s are now phantoms... plenty guilty of contributing to that nonsense...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 5, 2020)

Look at Fender custom shop relics, some of those have gone up in price because of who made them and ages them. Same thing, maybe a Tim Brandt will be worth some coin someday just because he did it and because  of the quality and attention  that went into it. It’s what people want, sorry but it is, average person can’t even touch a 57 strat but hey, this amazing faux relic job looks the part , sounds the part and only cost a fraction of the original.. This only happens when things start to become a type of rich person members only club item...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 5, 2020)

Just to be clear, @bobcycles I think it’s an awesome bike and great job once again! You have your talents


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 5, 2020)

39zep said:


> The fact that you felt it necessary to have your teaching moment just shows how much you don't get the point.  When you imply “every” and attach the word "fake” its disrespectful and tone-deaf to the vast majority of people who have absolute moral and ethical standards when it comes how they represent the discipline of restoring vintage bikes. It was just so unnecessary in the context of that barn find post. It wasn’t like they were slamming the sandblast door and the only way to save the bike was by insulting the integrity of people who do restorations. I just don’t understand the thought process.




Well, I didn’t really want to turn Bobs post about his magnificent, two tone red, 41 Schwinn restoration, into a pissing contest.
But, it seems that I struck a nerve, (@39zep) with past statements that were made, for which I apologize.
No disrespect was intended to the masters of the craft, for which @bobcycles is in a class all his own.
Fortunately, Bob has made it his business to acquire original prewar Schwinn parts, so that his restorations can be made without the use of reproduction or fabricated parts.
If a restored Schwinn bicycle is what you crave, then look no further than Bobcycles, because you will not find better examples, than what Bob has turned out these past few decades.
My past comments were not made, with the average Schwinn bicycle in mind.
Of which, there are plenty, so no need to fabricate parts in most cases.
My fake bike comment was probably a little harsh, so for all the guys out there with fiberglass tanks, no disrespect was intended.
Its just that when I see a super rare model bike, that isn’t in original condition, and has been all dolled up for show, I just assume, that some reproduction/fabricated parts have been employed.
Now, maybe that’s a fault on my part, but there’s a reason, that some of these bikes are rarely, if ever seen.
That’s because they don’t exist for the most part.
So, when one shows up with lavish chrome, and gleaming paint, it makes me question the authenticity of its components.
I also never meant to disparage restored bikes in any way.
I’ve always said,” I’m not against restored bikes, I’m just against badly restored bikes.”
One of my prized possessions, is a two tone green 39 Autocycle Deluxe that Bob restored for me.
It’s a beautiful bike, and probably one of my most crowd pleasing bikes when friends and relatives come over.
But, it is a bike that I collected many different parts for years to build.
If someone asks me if the bike is original, I always say no, but that it was built from as many original parts as I could find.
Is it a fake bike? I guess not, but is it an original bike? I guess not.
Still an amazing bike that I was not likely to find in original condition any time soon.
So a quality restoration was the next best thing.
Again, to all the guys with fabricated parts on their restorations, I apologize for my fake bike comment.
I’m sure Caitlyn Jenner is pleased with her results.
But, I guess, I was just more impressed with Bruce’s Gold Medal performance in the Decathlon all those years ago.
Why the glossy new finish?
I guess that’s a way to hide all those fake parts it took to make the creation you see now.
Please don’t take anything I say too seriously.
My intentions are not to throw anything or anybody under the bus.
If you’re still having fun, then it’s all good!


----------



## 1motime (Sep 5, 2020)

Interesting comments and judgement calls about old bikes.  Yes, they are just old bikes.  Perhaps most commenters are speaking from a position of privilege.
Not necessarily a bad thing but it is forgotten sometimes.  Whether one has the means, has worked hard or is just lucky to be fortunate to have the best, most original and complete bike it should never minimize anything else.

I have been having fun with old balloon tire bikes since the late 1970's.  Usually more than one at a time.  Some great examples of what is valuable now and a few beaters.  Shouldn't matter.  In spite of age and physical problem the HOBBY is still fun.  I have projects, dream of the next project and have boxes of cool parts bought way back when.   Had a nice bike that I restored 30 years ago.  It had to go.  Put it on the CABE and the FIRST comment was a V/r attack.  Not this, not that.  Not restored enough .  Not original enough.....  Bad vibe
OK  Not what I expected. Let the ad sink to the bottom of the pages and sold it elsewhere for my price.  Went to a good home.

This conversation about originality has a flaw.  It's good for preservation of a small percentage of bikes that deserve it due to rarity and because they survived.   The vast majority of old bikes are owned and enjoyed by the average enthusiast.  He cannot afford the "Icon".    Even if he could afford it the bike is probably be missing key parts.  Those parts are owned by the few who will never let them go.  If for some reason they become available why bash the guy who sets the value?    That part came from the factory and was sold as part of an original bike.  According to some commenters that replacement part is a problem because it can never reverse the fact that an identical part was removed in the first place!.  Pretzel logic........

Why not loosen up and admire what @bobcycles is doing?  If it is not your thing just let it go.  LIfe is too short..

Thanks


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 5, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Well, I didn’t really want to turn Bobs post about his magnificent, two tone red, 41 Schwinn restoration, into a pissing contest.
> But, it seems that I struck a nerve, (@39zep) with past statements that were made, for which I apologize.
> No disrespect was intended to the masters of the craft, for which @bobcycles is in a class all his own.
> Fortunately, Bob has made it his business to acquire original prewar Schwinn parts, so that his restorations can be made without the use of reproduction or fabricated parts.
> ...





Good points Marty...the only thing my spin on this might take on the whole restored bit was your comment,
and by the way thank you for the compliment on the green machine..

"_One of my prized possessions, is a two tone green 39 Autocycle Deluxe that Bob restored for me.
It’s a beautiful bike, and probably one of my most crowd pleasing bikes when friends and relatives come over.
But, it is a bike that I collected many different parts for years to build.
If someone asks me if the bike is original, I always say no, but that it was built from as many original parts as I could find.
Is it a fake bike? I guess not, but is it an original bike? I guess not."_

I would have to answer the question, "yes, the bike is original, a restored bike built with original parts"
as I believe anyone asking the question ..."Is it original" when looking at a shiny restored bike is 
essentially asking, Reproduction bike? , or % of reproduction parts here?
Restored bikes (99%) anyway, would rarely pass for Original unrestored.

There are bikes that were assembled from all original parts, and others that were found in-tact
and fully restored (the best candidates for restoration of course)...   both candidates I would 
classify as restored original...but that's me!
By saying "no" when you are asked the "is your restored bike original?" question ... you raise some red flags 
If I were to ask someone if their restored bike was original and it looked spot on...and the answer was "No"
I would expect the bike to be a combination of reproduction parts... or maybe an assemblage of mixed 
year/ wrong model frankenbike parts....


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 7, 2020)

Exhibit A



Exhibit B



Why would you need to make a Indian Motobike tank?
Because they are rare and somewhat unobtainable.
So if you see a restored Indian Motobike in the near future, chances are, it’s a fake bike.
I rest my case. Lol!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 7, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Exhibit AView attachment 1262648
> Exhibit B
> View attachment 1262650
> Why would you need to make a Indian Motobike tank?
> ...




I've been taught by my religion that the only fake bikes are the ones from China.


----------



## 1motime (Sep 7, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Exhibit AView attachment 1262648
> Exhibit B
> View attachment 1262650
> Why would you need to make a Indian Motobike tank?
> ...



Is the paint on the red one original?


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 7, 2020)

Marty, 
just curious what you think of this bike. Is it "fake" ?


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 7, 2020)

That’s a FAKE TANK!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2020)

I think its time to come full circle on this one... nice bike!


----------



## 1motime (Sep 8, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1262798That’s a FAKE TANK!



Consider the source before judging


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

Fake news....


----------



## SKPC (Sep 8, 2020)

This has been a very well handled discussion....seriously.   I learn so much from dialogue like this as I know so little in terms of originality of these cycles. Calm heads and informed and older enthusiasts rose back to the top, all of you.   Bob and Marty, well done and Freqman1, I second your motion...beautiful bike.


----------



## atencioee (Sep 8, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Hey, it’s only original once.View attachment 1259703
> If it’s been redone, it might look better to some people, but it’s no longer original.



@cyclingday Dude, really???? How you gonna come on here and disrespect Bob U @bobcycles with that ridiculous post trying to compare B Jenner to the beautiful work Bob did on this bike? You don't like the bike he restored, fine...then don't look at it and just walk on by...no need to post the disrespect and no need to post pics of your "real" bikes. I'd take a Bob U resto (or as u put it "fake") over any of your "real" bikes any day.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 9, 2020)

Well, I can tell you’re a moron, that totally lacks any sense of humor, and that you didn’t even read the whole thread, because if you had, you would’ve seen the praise I gave for Bobs fabulous work on this bike.
Lighten up, Francis!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 9, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Three mid 30’s Schwinn Aerocycles.
> Two are real, one is a fake.
> Which one do you think is the fake bike?
> The one that’s been redone of course.
> ...



I vote the orange one Fake


----------



## SKPC (Sep 9, 2020)

"Fake one?" Trick questions are great because you really just don't know. Unless pouring over them in person. Even then, you could only answer that with authority if you came upon one in a hayloft or attic.
Edit....defining the words fake or original is key here and if not creates the conundrum and disagreement it seems.
        I think all would agree this bike is a stunning looker in that Red. Knowing it has real deal parts done by someone who vets them makes it that much better in restored condition.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Sep 9, 2020)

I know very little about old bikes, all I can do is appreciate them. To me the bike is gorgeous. My only thought is maybe it would be a good idea to have lots of pictures to go with it: before, during and after for documentation. Pictures, maybe receipts, hours spent, etc. 
I wouldn't want to ride a bike that nice after all that work.


Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 1motime (Sep 9, 2020)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> I know very little about old bikes, all I can do is appreciate them. To me the bike is gorgeous. My only thought is maybe it would be a good idea to have lots of pictures to go with it: before, during and after for documentation. Pictures, maybe receipts, hours spent, etc.
> I wouldn't want to ride a bike that nice after all that work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



Someone who is capable of doing that level of restoration, detail, and finish usually doesn't really want to know how many hours!  You have to love it!  It is something to be proud of if done correctly as this bike is.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Sep 9, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Three mid 30’s Schwinn Aerocycles.
> Two are real, one is a fake.
> Which one do you think is the fake bike?
> The one that’s been redone of course.
> ...



It doesn't qualify; as, it doesn't have a bell.


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 9, 2020)

Incredibly restored bike! I like me some Admiral!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 9, 2020)




----------

